# Hey!



## Tim (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone

Coffee enthusiast here! Love trying new beans and different takes on brewing/making coffee. Big favourite of mine at the moment is Vietnamese coffee:










A big fan of the "2 Day Roast" place in Bristol also. Try and get my gf's brother to bring some back as often as he can.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Tim ,welcome !


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Tim!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Tim and welcome to the forum - you've come to the right place for all things coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have a couple of those Vietnamese things somewhere, I must find them! Welcome


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Will have to give 2 day roasters a go. Go to Bristol a lot. Slightly expensive though!


----------



## Tim (May 28, 2013)

glevum said:


> Will have to give 2 day roasters a go. Go to Bristol a lot. Slightly expensive though!


So worth it though! Lovely stuff!


----------

